# Recycle for Apple Gift card ?



## homeoh (May 23, 2010)

Has anyone used the Apple recycle program in exchange for a gift card?
I have a desk model & laptop....both older in good working order.To get 
credit,machines have to be able to be rehabbed for sale.It's explained
on the Apple store site. Just curious.


----------

